# Stihl hand held leaf blower



## georgefishes (Mar 15, 2009)

I have been having problems keeping my leaf blower running, I t's quite old ( about 8 years). I took it to the dealer and he replaced the plug rebuilt the carb and replaced the air filter, It runs 5 or 10 minutes and the looses rpm and dies. If you try to restart it it runs a few seconds then dies. I returned it to the dealer and he said it was bad gas. The gas was purchased less than a month ago and I put Stabil and the right amount of oil it it. I also run all my fuel thru a Mister Funnel. I used the same fuel in a different leaf blower and it runs fine so that rules that out. Any help will be appreciated, George


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds as if it may be an electical problem. My Stihl backpack blower almost new out of the box did something similar but eventually would not fire at all. Turns out it was the magneto. 

Gotta have fuel, air, spark and compression. Sounds like you are getting the fuel, air, and compression. When the motor dies, does it still make a good spark?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Coil, agreed.. If your using Stihl 2-cycle oil, there is no need to add stabil, stabilizer is already factory mixed out of the bottle. Note, stabil is not the best stabilizer, everyone I know frowns on it. That bottle of stabilizer is too strong, it clogs up carburetors and forms chrystals inside. Try Briggs and Stratton stabilizer, I haven't run into a problem with it yet. Remember to read the instructions, a few drops in a fuel tank is ungodly strong. 

Happy Blowing !

Ben


----------

